# Aika village dream town (True story behind it)



## Explopyro

*Warning: this subject may be disturbing.*

Hi. I personally know the creator of aika village and I want to share with you all about the true story behind this village. I think this story deserves more recognition.

It is about the creator's life. Basically, it is about a girl who was raped and how she suffered from many disorders like schizophrenia, personality disorders, etc. I will explain more about the details below. This topic consists of sensitive subjects, just a heads up to you all.

When you first wake up inside the dream, you will see the strange black and white patterns on the ground allover the place. When you move around and look at these patterns, you will notice that they will make your eye vision a bit strange. This symbolizes the point of view in her eyes in her early childhood. She see's things... differently from others. Waking up from the bed to see these patterns symbolizes how she had awoken from child birth and every day of wakings as a baby, she developed disorders and grew up to learn and see things.. differently. 

The disorders she developed was personality and schizophrenia. 

There are flowers around the first house because she used to talk to flowers when she was a child. And because of her disorders, the flowers would talk back to her...

*When you enter first house-* there is a birthday cake and a present. Of course, this symbolizes her birthday. She got a doll for her birthday. The Mannequins symbolize her imaginary friends that she would hallucinate from schizophrenia, and her personality disorder as well. The present was her first doll, and she would hallucinate this doll talking to her just like the flowers.

Upstairs is her bedroom. She had many toys as a child, and she loved to paint (she had an art talent.) and she loved her mother very much. She had a pet dog and lived with her parents (she is an only child) which is why that is painted on the paintings displayed upstairs.

When you are walking in the direction to the 2nd house, things start to get a bit ugly... as she grew up she began to see things more differently and more.... scary. instead of the pretty flowers that used to talk to her, there are ugly weeds. This resembles how she grew up and began to see and hallucinate things differently. It seems that as she grew up... her disorders did as well. And the slow and scary change in environment in this town resembles this.

If you walked into the lost and found, there are tons of bee hives. This resembles how she used to talk to bees as well whenever she would talk to flowers.

*When you enter the 2nd house-* there is a maze. This resembles how her life became a maze as she grew up as a child and struggled with the disorders she had. The signs represent running away.

When you finish the maze of chairs, you enter a room and see all those dolls.... those resemble her toys. Because of her schizophrenia, she would hallucinate them with voices... they are turned around from you because in her hallucinations, they turned their backs on her and hated her. She hallucinated this because when she is stressed out, especially as a schizophrenic, she will hallucinate bad things and as a result, she hurt herself, whether it be physically or mentally. So from there, she hallucinated her dolls going against her as a way to hurt herself. At the time, she had no friends and her only friends were the voices that she heard in her toys. When you turn around, there are eyes on the wall that is looking at the dolls. This resemble her eyes. In these eyes, you see confusion... fear.. despair... and anger. All because her dolls hate her... and it hurts. 

Upstairs, there is adam, eve and the snake. She put this in there because she grew up in the religion of jesus christ, and she would think that the reason why she lived horribly in her mind is because of eve, who she believed to be the first woman born on earth and also the first woman to disobey god and take the apple. She believed that because of this, every women will now be punished as well as her. She believed that she is being punished with disorders, and she believed that she was born a punishment to her mother because of the disorders she has and how she took it out on her family many times.... and in the basement, there is a party. All those dolls represents her imaginary friends/people and dolls she hallucinated voices from... The axe represents the terror behind this disorder.

Outside, dog houses are buried... because she killed her own dog from the stress she suffered with. The mittens that lay by the graves represent her hands.... because it is her hands that killed her dog.

On the beach there are shoes... because she developed severe depression and attempted suicide many many times.

*In the 3rd house-* there are book shelves and the doll... In this point of time, she is around her teen age. The books resemble how she would go around and read about her disorders and ways to treat it. The sound you hear in this room with book shelves resemble the scary screams she would hallucinate. If you find what item it is coming from, and if you notice, the more closer you get to it, the more high pitched it gets. This resembles how every time she attempted to get close to a treatment in her studies, she got very pressured and doubtful of finding a cure. The stress of all this pressure and doubt made her screaming hallucinations worse.

The room with the journal and papers resemble her diary pages and drawings... She looked at writing and journalism as a way to relieve the stress these disorders gave her.

Upstairs is her room in her teen years. The paintings displayed everywhere represents a drawing of herself. As an artist, she constantly drew herself because growing up with the disorders she had on her own and how she went against herself everytime, she thought that loving herself more would change that.

In the basement, there is a room.... the bed has a outline of a person. This resembles how she got raped. The doll is there to resemble her disorders and the tiny pink baby bed resembles how she suffered with pregnancy from this rape... the doll that sits in front of it resembles how she lost her mind from her disorders and out of fear and stress, got a miss-carriage purposely.

*In the 4th house- *the house is messy. This resembles how messy her life became. Upstairs she crosses everyone out in the paintings because she realized that she went through all of this alone. Down stairs in the room behind the dresser... stands the doll, heads and the mannequin. This resembles her and her imaginary friends in her head went through this... all alone.

All the animals houses have dolls because it represents how her disorders (the doll) got in the way of getting along with people. But if you notice, one house, which contains no dolls at all resembles her best friend that was there for her through all of this... the only person who was close to her. His house is space themed because in the real life, her best friend loves space. 

I hope I explained this well. if you want to see the town or havent heard of it, you can see it here:

2600-0218-7298


----------



## Yui Z

Interesting theory - You explained this really well. A lot of people (including me) think that aika town was just a made up horror story about a girl with an evil doll. I don't know what to make of it though. :/


----------



## FancyThat

Thanks for posting this, I often wondered what Aika village was really about and read some of the theories. I too thought it was just a horror inspired made up theme, thanks for setting the record straight.


----------



## Flyffel

Source please or this is jusy creepypasta. It's a nice theory, but I really doubt that it's the truth. You suggest that such a person would be able to do such a town.

You also did not explain things like the fortune cookies and the island with the time capsule.


----------



## Snowfllake

Flyffel said:


> Source please or this is jusy creepypasta. It's a nice theory, but I really doubt that it's the truth. You suggest that such a person would be able to do such a town.
> 
> You also did not explain things like the fortune cookies and the island with the time capsule.


I thought that too. How can someone that have so many illusions and disturbing mental issues is able to work so hard to make a town like that? It just... don't make sense. People like that don't even get away from home alone


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Explopyro said:


> *
> It is about the creator's life. Basically, it is about a girl who was raped and how she suffered from many disorders like schizophrenia, personality disorders, etc. I will explain more about the details below. This topic consists of sensitive subjects, just a heads up to you all.*


*

This is the internet. No one knows if you are truly a friend of the creator of Aika Village. 

Even if you were, it makes me wonder, why a friend would want the entire world to know that her friend has been raped and suffers from so many disorders. As far as anyone knows, the creator of Aika Village has divulged no personal information of this nature. In her interview with Nintendo Dream, she said it is up to the visitor to interpret as he or she wishes, what Aika Village is all about. 

If this is all merely your interpretation of the dream town, then what you are posting may be considered hurtful if the creator of Aika Village knew about this. If there are untruths, especially in your claims that the creator has been a rape victim and suffers from so many disorders, this article may be considered slander. Grounds for a lawsuit. 

Just saying. *


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

I wouldn't believe that the person you are describing made the Aika town like the above people say. It could be a re-creation of someone they knew, but also you didn't explain some other parts of the town.

Nice story, nice theory.

Also, not to sound mean but unless you are japanese, which seems unlikely, how would you know the creator?


----------



## FancyThat

Only reason I suspected it could have some truth (if the friend of the creator story is to be believed) is because I used to know someone whose partner had mild bipolar and depression and part of their therapy was expression through various media forms including virtual, creating things and sharing it etc. Although if it is 100% true, AC is kind of a strange platform to choose IMO.


----------



## LillyKay

Please, please please, be careful what you post. 

I am wondering if you have permission or consent from the maker of Aika Village to post this? 

I have a very long work history with people who have moderate to severe Mental Health disorders and most do not feel comfortable talking about their disorders. If there are any truths in what you say; it could be detrimental to their well being. This is in addition to what CrankyCupcake above has stated - grounds for lawsuit.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

This is gonna get worse before it gets better


----------



## Yui Z

Flyffel said:


> Source please or this is jusy creepypasta. It's a nice theory, but I really doubt that it's the truth. You suggest that such a person would be able to do such a town.
> 
> You also did not explain things like the fortune cookies and the island with the time capsule.



This is a good point (seeing as you can't believe everything on the internet) I haven't been to aika town in a while so I can't remember exactly how everything is.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

For all we know this could be a whole bunch of lies.

If this isn't the real story and your saying that your the friend of the creator this is very hurtful to the real creator.


----------



## Olivur

That's really creepy. I'll believe it since one can not simply make all of this up in details.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Olivur said:


> That's really creepy. I'll believe it since one can not simply make all of this up in details.



They can :\


----------



## Olivur

Not.


----------



## kite

Olivur said:


> Not.



You'd be surprised. I go into detail like this when I have to write a rhetorical paper.

And to another poster in the thread, it is possible to be friends with a Japanese person despite not being Japanese. (Who says non-Japanese people can't speak Japanese? I know several people who know a lot of Japanese-only speaking friends. Myself included, but I'm not really good at it lol)

It is quite interesting nonetheless, but I'd take this with a grain of salt because of the lack of support/confirmation from the creator of Aika.


----------



## Olivur

Well, I wouldn't know since I'm not good at making up lies... this big.

Who is the creator of Aika anyways?


----------



## in-a-pickle

I wish the creator had a TBT account xD If this person truly was friends with them maybe they could persuade them to join to confirm this. Otherwise....this could be fake.


----------



## kite

Olivur said:


> Well, I wouldn't know since I'm not good at making up lies... this big.
> 
> Who is the creator of Aika anyways?



It's a story. I've seen other interpretations that were just as descriptive as this one in terms of symbolism. It's interesting to read them all. 

I also found the person's twitter through google; the screenshots are adorable.
And no, there isn't a confirmation at all. The latest tweet is thanking people for the follows. ^^


----------



## Flyffel

Lol Olivur, many people can make up a story like this anytime they really wanted. P:


----------



## Dembonez19

I think it's better if people DON'T know the true meaning behind it. I think what makes Aika Village so cool is the mystery surrounding it. If we knew the story, especially IF it was a TRUE story about something as upsetting as rape and suicide, then it wouldn't be as enjoyable for me. Frankly, I wouldn't want to visit a town that was based around a true story like the one posted here because I'd feel like I was prying into someone's personal business that I have no right knowing. I'd be more concerned about the person's well-being. Animal Crossing probably isn't the best place to air out your laundry, especially when anyone can see it.

Sometimes, it's okay to not know. If the op is just pulling our legs, then that's a dirty trick to pull to say something like that is true when it isn't. If it's true, then I still think it's wrong to post it. Seriously, if the creator of Aika wants to tell us that this is true, it should be HER saying it. Not her "friend".

Until then, I'm sticking with my own possessed doll theory.


----------



## lolderp

Interesting theory.


----------



## Yui Z

Dembonez19 said:


> Until then, I'm sticking with my own possessed doll theory.


I agree with this - I think I prefer believing that it's a horror themed town


----------



## JellyBeans

Flyffel said:


> Lol Olivur, many people can make up a story like this anytime they really wanted. P:



Yeah. I make up stories at school in 2 seconds to wriggle out of trouble xD
I could make up a story now if I wanted to.


----------



## Jennifer

Didn't the person who made Aika Village do an official interview with Nintendo Dream and said they liked seeing people's theories but would keep the idea to themselves? 

I just find this very unlikely. At the very least, I recall the creator has a twitter account.


----------



## rosiekitty405

Well we don't have proof that this is the true creators meaning first of all.
Secondly you should have permission of posting this at least since it seems really personal.
Thirdly I don't think someone with that kind of life would make a town out of it in AC.

So in my conclusion I think this is your theory and either
1. You said its true because you want to prevent people from saying you have a dumb theory.
2. Or you just want fame for knowing the true story and supposedly knowing the creator.

All I'm saying is its one of the two above me. I highly doubt this
Is the true story. And from me and all the others who don't believe its true
All of us probably want some actual proof that
1. That your friends with them.
2. This is their real meaning.

Bye. I will believe at the sight of proof. See it to believe it!


----------



## Laurent

Explopyro said:


> Upstairs she crosses everyone out in the paintings because she realized that she went through all of this alone.



False. She crossed everyone except her parents.


----------



## Seastar

I watched a video of two Japanese people that could also speak English visiting this town, and they said that the girl keeps saying "I love my mommy.", but in different ways. In one of the ways, she mixed up two alphabets (I don't understand that part entirely since I don't know Japanese)
So, If she keeps talking about how much she loves her mom, what does that mean?


----------



## Tenyu

Aren't you cute, concocting a hideously clich?d story in a desperate squeal for attention. Congrats.


----------



## Halycon

This is 110% fake. No way would a "friend" reveal that she was raped. Plus, is that term even allowed in this forum? Reported.


----------



## LoboBlanco

Dembonez19 said:


> I think it's better if people DON'T know the true meaning behind it. I think what makes Aika Village so cool is the mystery surrounding it. If we knew the story, especially IF it was a TRUE story about something as upsetting as rape and suicide, then it wouldn't be as enjoyable for me. Frankly, I wouldn't want to visit a town that was based around a true story like the one posted here because I'd feel like I was prying into someone's personal business that I have no right knowing. I'd be more concerned about the person's well-being. Animal Crossing probably isn't the best place to air out your laundry, especially when anyone can see it.
> 
> Sometimes, it's okay to not know. If the op is just pulling our legs, then that's a dirty trick to pull to say something like that is true when it isn't. If it's true, then I still think it's wrong to post it. Seriously, if the creator of Aika wants to tell us that this is true, it should be HER saying it. Not her "friend".
> 
> Until then, I'm sticking with my own possessed doll theory.



I agree completely with this reply.


----------



## cheezu

People with mental disorders are oftentimes artistically predisposed so depending on the severity of the disorder, it's not impossible for a schizophrenic/bi-polar sufferer to build or maintain such a town (look up some artwork done by individuals with mental disorders). I also wouldn't be entirely surprised that a Japanese person would choose AC as the venue. However, if what the OP is saying is indeed true, I think that if the creator of Aika village wanted us to know all these details, she would have surely shared some of them in the interview. In other words, I find it completely wrong for the OP to claim to be the friend of the creator and then to expose such personal details without any proof or consent. OP - if you wanted to share a creative story, you could have just said that it's your interpretation of the village instead of claiming to be the creator's friend. If the story is indeed true (which I doubt) - then you should really re-think what you post on the Internet as it could be very hurtful to the person it involves.


----------



## Siren137

Just visited it and it's weird. I don't understand the point of it! To me animal crossing is a happy escape from the real world....this...this is just odd!


----------



## lilylily

Flyffel said:


> Source please or this is jusy creepypasta. It's a nice theory, but I really doubt that it's the truth. You suggest that such a person would be able to do such a town.
> 
> You also did not explain things like the fortune cookies and the island with the time capsule.



agreed.

i like the theory and i think a lot of it makes sense but there's holes you haven't filled. titling this as "true story" reminds me a bit of tabloid newspapers who make up stories but don't bother to verify them.


----------



## Yui Z

Wasn't this thread posted ages ago .-.


----------



## Cariad

I guessed the rape thing!


----------



## ezza72love

Excuse me for saying so, but I think maybe you don't really know the Aika village creator. You are possibly just playing with fire. If so and you do truly know the creator of Aika Village I don't think it's respectful at all posting her stories of rape and disorders. But clearly in my theory, the doll is always the one who's there, so maybe the reason why the pictures is crossed out is because the doll is eliminating them one by one, till she replaces Aika and has her mother to herself. Also I think the high pitched machine is the screams of yet another victim dying, hence the doll and axe at the door. But this is just my theory. Carry on!


----------



## Bulbadragon

I agree with the others. If you were the creator's friend, why would you be posting this extremely personal information on a forum for anyone to see? But this is an interesting theory. I think it's just a horror story about a possessed doll killing people.

And to the person who said this couldn't possibly be a lie, it is easy to come up a story like this. Do you think all authors base their stories on real people? If that was true, there would be way fewer novels and many more stories about the exact same thing. Anyone with imagination could come up with a theory just as vivid.


----------



## Mars1040

Person posted same day as creation and hasn't posted, really, anything since then. Also, the creator of Aika village is obviously Japanese. FAKE.


----------



## Becca617

Mars1040 said:


> Person posted same day as creation and hasn't posted, really, anything since then. Also, the creator of Aika village is obviously Japanese. FAKE.



This is true. There is no way you could be friends with the creator. ( Unless you speak Japanese, of course. ) But, putting very personal information on the internet about someone like that is very hurtful. Especially if she doesn't know about it. And like others said, Grounds for lawsuit.


----------



## LittleBeauty

I apologise but  your *THEORY* is incorrect. I watched xMulletMikex's YouTube video about Aika Village. At the last episode at the end he states that there was an interview. Although it has not been translated yet, it was Half-Translated enough to know that she made Aika Village for people to come up with their own theories. Although your theory is exactly what she was looking for I bet she'd be a bit insulted, maybe she _was_ raped. It could really make her upset y'know? If you have a THEORY at least write: "Theory" and not "True Story Behind It" I hope I am making myself clear.


----------



## Yui Z

Why is this still being bumped? It's from last year .-.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Cause look like someone just make an account to comment on this lol. This thread should be closed.


----------



## Shirohibiki

goddamnit why isn't necroing against the rules


----------



## Stevey Queen

Even if this isn't legit it's still the best theory I've heard about Aika Village.


----------



## Carbohydrates

Shirohibiki said:


> goddamnit why isn't necroing against the rules


I dunno, I feel like it's better than having 20 threads about the same thing


----------



## Prof Gallows

Shirohibiki said:


> goddamnit why isn't necroing against the rules



It is against the rules.


Thank you to the one person that reported this, I'll be closing it now.


----------

